# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  مناوي يعني ما عايز يدخل المنبر الا بالطريقة دي ولّ كيف ؟

## تجـــانے

*





..
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
الشاب دا انا ما فاقدو و لا حاجة 

يعنى كان قعد و عاين من برا سجم خشمو 


...

و كان سجل دخول و اتحكر و سط الناس ديل برضو سجم خشمو تلاتة و تلاتين مره 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هو فاضي من لجمة العضوية واعب الكوتشينه في النادي هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هو فاضي من لجمة العضوية واعب الكوتشينه في النادي هههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههههه  

كيفنك يا صاحب اسه انا قلت اللى متصورين مع مناوى ديل منو  هههه 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ديل ناس الفلاشات هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ديل ناس الفلاشات هههههههههههه





هههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه


..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

